# Easy way to clean sand for bedding?



## jhddavis

I started cleaning construction sand using a bucket then letting the sand dry in my wheel barrel. Does anyone have an easier way. The weather is damp and it is still wet 2 days later. I have only cleaned one bag of sand. At this rate it will take me weeks to get it all clean. Any suggestions?


----------



## Apyl

sorry no idea, i didnt clean my sand I just put in it the brooders when I used it.


----------



## GenFoe

I bought washed construction sand. It was already all set. You might have luck spreading it out and putting a light over it. My sand was a little bit damp from being in the bag and the brooder light dried it out fast!


----------



## TJsGirls

I too bought washed construction sand by the tractor scoop full at the local quarry. I'm thinking though, if you spread it out thin on a tarp that might help, as opposed to leaving it in a heap in the wheelbarrow.


----------



## gotta_smile

Just curious? Why are you cleaning the sand? Is there something in it that needs to be removed?


----------



## jhddavis

Now I wish I checked out the local quarry instead of getting the bagged sand at Lowes. I think the main reason to wash it is to get the dust off it. 
I didn't even think to put the brooder light on it. I spread it out as much as I could (only 50lbs) in the wheelbarrrel, but it's been so wet here. Even with the barrel in the shed it's still wet. I will put the heat lamp over it.


----------



## Apyl

jhddavis said:


> Now I wish I checked out the local quarry instead of getting the bagged sand at Lowes. I think the main reason to wash it is to get the dust off it.
> I didn't even think to put the brooder light on it. I spread it out as much as I could (only 50lbs) in the wheelbarrrel, but it's been so wet here. Even with the barrel in the shed it's still wet. I will put the heat lamp over it.


Just for future reference in case you need to buy more at some point, bagged sand does not need to be washed. Really even sand out of the yard(if you have sand in your yard, mine is all sand) doesnt need to be washed, just sift out the debrise if there is any. Sorry I didnt even think about mentioning that when the topic of sand originally came up.


----------



## jhddavis

Thanks! I only have 1 bag washed so far, so I won't worry about the rest!


----------



## Rainbowquest

I stay near the shore and they love the richness of the sand and shale with the broken shells in it


----------



## CarolynF

Rainbowquest said:


> I stay near the shore and they love the richness of the sand and shale with the broken shells in it


When you say the "shore" do you mean lake shore or sea shore. If others are thinking of sand from the seashore be cautious of the salt content.

I use sand in the brooder, coops and pen. Love it. I get the coarsest sand available from the quarry or the cement plant. I don't wash it because after all the chickens scratch in the dirt and create dust all the time. I usually pay $7.50 for a load in our F-150, that's a generous half cubic yard (14 cubic feet).


----------



## Rainbowquest

seashore, staying in Scotland they are enjoying it so far


----------



## Natalie

Hi are you using the sand in the bedding area,or all in the run (if you have one)? I'm curious I've never heard of using sand before. I use bark/fir tree cuttings,anything that's easy to maintain would be a bonus to me as I am not wanting to use shavings as my ducks would eat it!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## TJsGirls

Natalie said:


> Hi are you using the sand in the bedding area,or all in the run (if you have one)? I'm curious I've never heard of using sand before. I use bark/fir tree cuttings,anything that's easy to maintain would be a bonus to me as I am not wanting to use shavings as my ducks would eat it!! Thanks in advance!


I'm using pine shavings in the nesting box, sand in the coop and run, and I've got a large mound of it out in the corner of our yard, they love to sun on it and do in it. I'm so pleased that it was suggested to me to use it. I just use a kitty litter scoop and in 5 min I'm done. It's keeping them a bit cooler in these hot days we've been having as well. I use a small squirt bottle and dampen it down just a bit so the dust isn't too bad on the really hot days. It's been very easy to maintain, and it really seems to wick away odor.


----------

